# Rave new coffee bag change



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey there, originally they delivered in paper bags, but now the rave coffee bag is a plastic sorta bag with a ziplock on there. Found the ziplock quite nice, however i'm noticing maybe due to some microflaws or something in manufacturing of these. My beans just arent lasting as long?

Anyone else experience this? I've been ordering from rave every single month for years n years. They swapped their bags around 2-3 months ago, and since then my coffeebeans just havent been as fresh as they used to be towards the end of the month. The new bags feel like they knocked two weeks off the freshness.

Lemme know if anyone else experiencing this.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I do not know what bags Rave are using so I cannot comment on them specifically but this is a problem with some recyclable bags and is *part* of the reason we stick with traditional solutions at the moment.

The barrier isn't the same as regular bags and coffee life is decreased as a result.

I would advise that you remove it from the packaging and seal it in something like an Airscape as soon as it arrives.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I had commented on another thread about a staple breaking the seal, but on a bag where it appears there's no such breach I find that I can compress the bag with the air leaving via the one-way valve, then after a few mins the bag has puffed back to its earlier shape meaning air has re-entered. So, something isn't right.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is a picture of the current bags they use. I've just got off a livechat with RAVE they said that it might be a manufacturing issue where the seal is installed backwards, letting air in instead of out. Not sure about this, as each of my bags that have been of this material had the same issue. I always choose the same signature beans they






do, and have done for years n years.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I do not know what bags Rave are using so I cannot comment on them specifically but this is a problem with some recyclable bags and is *part* of the reason we stick with traditional solutions at the moment.
> 
> The barrier isn't the same as regular bags and coffee life is decreased as a result.
> 
> I would advise that you remove it from the packaging and seal it in something like an Airscape as soon as it arrives.


 I fully agree with this, I did try and start a discussion to find out what peoples experience was with recyclable/compostable/biodegradable bags in general and how to tell if the bags barrier is too permeable. I did some experiments myself and found problems. Especially when unopened bags were stored in a fridge, with smells transferring to the coffee.

The above is not about Raves bags, just the general change to this type of packaging for many roasters

Some roasters I know, also had reports that the coffee wasn't staying as fresh.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmm I'm quite tempted to swap brands perhaps. I've been with RAVE for years n years. Never had bad coffee from them, had one bag I didn't quite like as the flavour notes was "Lime" and obviously was quite sour/ tart due to this. But I've never had undrinkable coffee from them.

Or what might be what I have to do is order smaller bags more frequently rather my usual 1kg- 2kg per month.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

and/or put them in a coffee canister / storage solution. I have some of these bags in the freeezer, but always double bag, so have not noticed, but will be looking!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like the bags Artisan use? They work perfectly well though.

See they're still including as much waste as possible if an effort to be 'cool'.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I've not noticed an issues with the subscription bags we have had recently, certainly better than than the standard kitchen zip lock bags another roaster shipped beans in.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

HDAV said:


> I've not noticed an issues with the subscription bags we have had recently, certainly better than than the standard kitchen zip lock bags another roaster shipped beans in.


 As in? -

https://img.thrfun.com/img/094/385/ziploc_bags_x.jpg


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> As in? -
> 
> https://img.thrfun.com/img/094/385/ziploc_bags_x.jpg


 not even that fancy (should note rave subscription bag arrived the same week as the twenty order but will probably be left unopened longest and the aroma is strong due to the poorly sealed twenty bags )

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55575-first-order-from-bristol-twenty-arrived/?do=embed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The problem with Ziplock bags like tha, they are quite permeable even when heat sealed.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

The old paper bags were great, had no issues at all keeping beans stored in the old paper bags.

If they are concerened about wastage and going greener they should stop sending me those black plastic paperclips. I have soo many sitting in jars now. I truly wish they'd stop.

They should see who is a regular customer and adjust so they do not send out their regular customers black plastic paperclips with the advertising on every single order.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Cana said:


> Here is a picture of the current bags they use. I've just got off a livechat with RAVE they said that it might be a manufacturing issue where the seal is installed backwards, letting air in instead of out. Not sure about this, as each of my bags that have been of this material had the same issue. I always choose the same signature beans they do, and have done for years n years.


 It certainly doesn't seem to be a case of the valve in backwards, because the air goes out of the bag via the valve when squeezed, so if it in in backwards then its definitely defective. If it's in the right way then it may be defective (as in, air may be finding another way in or the air may be coming in via the valve).

I do feel for Rave, they've tried to use a compostable bag rather than a non-recyclable, non-compostable , non-reusable option, but something has let them down.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

AndyDClements said:


> It certainly doesn't seem to be a case of the valve in backwards, because the air goes out of the bag via the valve when squeezed, so if it in in backwards then its definitely defective. If it's in the right way then it may be defective (as in, air may be finding another way in or the air may be coming in via the valve).
> 
> I do feel for Rave, they've tried to use a compostable bag rather than a non-recyclable, non-compostable , non-reusable option, but something has let them down.


 Very happy they are trying new things. Especially in greener ways. I'm just hoping they continue to experiment and not settle for this.

Imagine buying milk but it lasts half as long as it usually does due to a packaging change. So it feels like a wastage to throw out these beans. They wont be as good, but I'll use them up. This is my frustration, as I now must search for a container that is easy to scoop/ pour from into my grinder to sort an issue that wasn't there previously. Something that will need to be washed after every single bean change. As the paper bag it came in was always the ideal storage for the beans.

I'll have a look round the forum to see what people reccomend. I have issues carrying and opening containers however as I am prone to dropping them due to my arthritis etc. So the bag was a nice easily grippable container that kept the beans fresh. Required no transfering. I'll see if I can find a container on the forum with a nice handle to pour into the grinder to get around this new issue.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Cana said:


> They should see who is a regular customer and adjust so they do not send out their regular customers black plastic paperclips with the advertising on every single order.


 Not had a clip for a while.....,old fashioned staples.....


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

HDAV said:


> old fashioned staples.....


 That looks like it might be piercing the bag, was it? @Cana That wasn't your issue was it?

At least they're not always using the clips. Hopefully that change is permanent and they didn't just run out.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

CocoLoco said:


> That looks like it might be piercing the bag, was it? @Cana That wasn't your issue was it?
> 
> At least they're not always using the clips. Hopefully that change is permanent and they didn't just run out.


 Staple is in the heat sealed section possible a missed staple could pierce the bag but above resealable seal


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

HDAV said:


> Not had a clip for a while.....,old fashioned staples.....
> 
> View attachment 48201


 Just had a look at my new delivery that is still in box, the new one has staple as well.



CocoLoco said:


> That looks like it might be piercing the bag, was it? @Cana That wasn't your issue was it?
> 
> At least they're not always using the clips. Hopefully that change is permanent and they didn't just run out.


 Nope, atleast not that I could see. So rave and I just think it was an airlock installed backwards or something.

I couldn't see anything physically wrong with the bag, so whatever is going on is tiny. This isn't the first bag of beans this happened to. I'm very careful to reseal my bags as I really dislike stale coffee.

Actually quite like having a zip instead of having to cut the corner of bag, but somethings not going right.



HDAV said:


> Staple is in the heat sealed section possible a missed staple could pierce the bag but above resealable seal
> 
> View attachment 48203


 Hmm didnt see any pierced marks on the bags. I checked all this over before talking to RAVE just incase as I didn't wanna bring it up unless it was something that I really couldnt figure out and that wasn't user error.

Rave has reccomended from now on to not store the coffee in the bags they come in and to use an airtight container.

Having a look round the forum now for previous reccomendations.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Staple is in the heat sealed section possible a missed staple could pierce the bag but above resealable seal


 Aah I see, no danger of piercing bag there. Good alternative to the clips if they have to keep doing the extra cards.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> Aah I see, no danger of piercing bag there. Good alternative to the clips if they have to keep doing the extra cards.


 Definitely prefer the staples too, cats prefer the clips but honestly hate finding them round the house and stepping on them.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Cana said:


> Definitely prefer the staples too, cats prefer the clips but honestly hate finding them round the house and stepping on them.


 I find it infuriatingly wasteful, so much so I won't order from them again. There's such a huge choice with coffee, voting with your wallet and steering towards companies that get it right (whatever critieria your' right' may be, not just waste) is a no-brainer.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> I find it infuriatingly wasteful, so much so I won't order from them again. There's such a huge choice with coffee, voting with your wallet and steering towards companies that get it right (whatever critieria your' right' may be, not just waste) is a no-brainer.


 Completely agree! Actually looked into things yesterday and found a more local roaster in my town I live in. So i'll give them a try out for month of december  I was on RAVE for years n years.

Really wish rave would stop sending me those stupid leaflets and advertising alongside every single monthly subscription of coffee. They go straight in the bin each and every single time.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I've not had issues- but then the bag is generally done within two weeks of receipt for me. Part of the reason I switched to subs from different roasters was to get through bags quicker before they staled- on the whole its worked. Im very happy with the ability to recycle the bags- agree the bulldog clips were a bit overboard, but they're now staples so seems a bit of a better thrust.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

I had a bag of these from Rave a few weeks back and have definily noticed they go off sonner as I have had to tightewn the grind quite a bit since first opening. Im going to support using recyclable materials so will be buying a air tight jar. Was thinking of getting one anyway.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51MDQRQGkgL._AC_SL1001_.jpg Just ordered this off amazon. Think i'll keep the beans in the bag but place the bag inside the jar. Hopefully that works out spacewise. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07VDKVL8N/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

